# Bass and Blue gill



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Recently added a Large Mouth Bass and a Blue Gill to the tank and want to kind of get away from Cichlids for now(at least Cons). Here is an LMB and Blue Gill, so far the LMB has done wonders for population control with the Cons.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

that little bucket mouth will make easy lunch of those convicts in due time lol


Nice specimens, how long ago did you get them, the gills dont look to be coloring up quite yet per the picture.

How large is their tank for now?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

right now they are in a 55, that will change in about 3-4 weeks when they move to 125. they have been in there for roughly a month, funny thing is Ive been making my fish food and the BG is the first at it and the LMB actually took a nice chunk today.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

LMB finally ate the food, also I am down about 9-11 cons already!*w3


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

LMB finally eating the homemade food and seems to love it. he's the first to eat and comes to top for it. here are some recent pics.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

They're so pretty i'm almost tempted to eat them!LOL just kiddin


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

give me about 3 months to fattin them up and we'll have a fish fry, *j4lol


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

how did you catch these guys?

that's pretty cool


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I met a guy in Orlando with a nice pond, trapped them. when I get the bigger tank I plan on going strictly native with crayfish live plants and all, I would like a natural native environment for them.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Check out the orange spot sunfish, they stay small and are awesome little buggers,very nice colors.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Being an avid bass fisherman, I had always wanted to get a small bass and put it in a 125g tank - years ago. I have 2-125s now but decided against it when a buddy of mine in FL was telling me how the guy at his local fish store had one in a big tank and the fish was so big that the 125 was too small. I can only imagine the mess a 4-5lb bass has the potential of making when they strike their prey, lol. I've seen the strikes out on the water. I'm envious. Hopefully you can keep it in a tank requisite to its size as it grows. Do you know if it is a female or male?

A school of bluegills would be cool.


----------

